# An interesting experiment



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

Just for kicks, I posted an ad to Craigslist for some firewood I have to sell. I'm actually in no real hurry to part with the wood and in no need for fast cash so I posted the following just to see what type of reaction I would get;

Trade in hard currency only ( fuel, hay, ammo, gold, silver, livestock etc ) *NO PAPER MONEY ACCEPTED*

LOL, I've experienced the most interesting responses. Some that just flat out cannot fathom not being able to buy something with their paper money.

I've gone back and forth with one guy in about 4 emails so far. First he was certain that he just read it wrong and wanted to know "how much" I wanted for the wood. "How much of WHAT"? I replied. And we went back and forth like an Abbot and Costello routine a few times. When it finally dawned on him that I simply would not accept paper money for the wood he was furious! How dare I not accept the paper money that HE accepted in return for his goods.

There have been some others of similar type, some just shocked and asking WHY wouldn't I take their paper?? And finally a young fellow who earnestly wanted to trade his labor for my wood, which I am considering. Its been so interesting, that whenever I can afford to from now on I'm going to price my goods in "hard currency". I believe its good for people to see that, and good to begin thinking in those terms again.


----------



## razorcat (Jul 23, 2015)

Lol good for you. Eventually (and probably soon from everything I've been reading) all paper money will be good for in the future is book marks, something to write notes on, and toilet paper.


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh wow Oldshep, that is the coolest experiment ever!

Two things...

Please tell us when someone actually comes through with a 'hard currency' trade.

And, can I please ripoff your idea and try it myself?

Ted


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

GREEN_ALIEN said:


> Oh wow Oldshep, that is the coolest experiment ever!
> 
> Two things...
> 
> ...


Please do, I hope it catches on. I'll check in with updates.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

There's a barter area on Craigslist, if I remember correctly.

You have the right idea accepting a variety of things.

I've read lots of ads stating weird exchanges, like a certain boat ONLY to be exchanged for a certain type of mower.

I don't think those folks are very successful.

Yes, please keep sharing, I got a kick out of it so far, hearing what's happened.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

In an emergency that would be my kind of trade .But as of right now I prefer to get rid of something of less value paper dollars :awh: 

Well if I was selling I like your idea just fine but I would and have always traded for most anything . :clap:

Tell him if he has 1964 and back half dollar coins he is good to go :happy::clap:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If it replaces toilet paper, then it has value.

Trading for work sounds like a good proposition.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Gosh,now you got me thinking. I have so much to trade,it would be better than having a garage sale.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Maura said:


> Trading for work sounds like a good proposition.


Until he cuts himself with your chainsaw, or mashes his fingers in your wood splitter, or pulls his back out loading wood......then his lawyer will want to see your workman's comp insurance policy....which, of course, you don't have because it was a casual hire (yeah, I know, you thought 'trade'....) situation, and you never thought about it.

Now, odds are, that won't happen....but are you willing to literally bet the farm it won't happen ?

Unfortunately, having anyone do anything on your place in this day and time.....where the person with the deepest pockets is ALWAYS at fault...is a risk.


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

TnAndy said:


> Until he cuts himself with your chainsaw, or mashes his fingers in your wood splitter, or pulls his back out loading wood......then his lawyer will want to see your workman's comp insurance policy....which, of course, you don't have because it was a casual hire (yeah, I know, you thought 'trade'....) situation, and you never thought about it.
> 
> Now, odds are, that won't happen....but are you willing to literally bet the farm it won't happen ?
> 
> Unfortunately, having anyone do anything on your place in this day and time.....where the person with the deepest pockets is ALWAYS at fault...is a risk.


True! I had not considered that.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Unfortunately, this day and time, you have to at least consider the possibility. 

Sad really, because there ARE folks out there that would work, and you could hire/trade for stuff done around your place (or get rid of firewood in your case)....but you really DO risk the farm if something unfortunate does happen. You'd probably be better off taking some form of money for your wood rather than let someone work for it.


And then, of course, there IS that small class of folks that KNOW how to milk the system....'accidents' simply looking for a place to happen....

This really AIN'T the 'good ole days' in many ways. Perhaps if things get bad enough, common sense will return, and lawyers will starve out.

I DO like you using your firewood to educate folks ON money, though !


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

taxable income.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

SRSLADE said:


> taxable income.


Bartering is technically a taxable transaction. It is why you should avoid doing it with businesses. Companies that do that a lot often will suck you down with them when they get audited by the IRS or for underpaying the sales tax they did not collect on that trade.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Old Shep,
You just like to stir the pot!

On the other hand, I'm running a second batch of plum preserves,
I have an excess of plumbs this year,
And I traded about half the first batch for maple syrup!
Love maple syrup, and its expensive for the real stuff,
So when a good deal (for me) came along, I jumped on it.

Between plumbs & pears I'm spending my life watching stock cook down...
About as exciting as watching paint dry or milk curdle...


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Declan said:


> Bartering is technically a taxable transaction. It is why you should avoid doing it with businesses. Companies that do that a lot often will suck you down with them when they get audited by the IRS or for underpaying the sales tax they did not collect on that trade.


All I know is I came home the house was painted .Just can't remember how big that wood pile was I don't know you and you don't know me. And don't say you do .:awh::duel:


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Sawmill Jim said:


> All I know is I came home the house was painted .Just can't remember how big that wood pile was I don't know you and you don't know me. And don't say you do .:awh::duel:


Weird things like that have been known to happen in these parts too. I blame the bigfeet monsters on the woods.

Just as a funny not even on topic that your post reminded me of, I know a guy who dropped by to work on one of his vacant rental houses and the whole house was gone. The city contractor had torn it down by mistake instead of the one next door. He would have been fine with just letting it go because the house needed so much work and he was considering demolishing it, but then the city tried to make him pay for it. That got his dander up and the city eventually had to pay him a pretty penny for it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Really neat idea. Interesting, and I hope it works out.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Do you take junk lawn mowers or garden tractors? I don't think dh would miss them and I would get 2 bonuses, wood and a cleaner yard.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Danaus29 said:


> Do you take junk lawn mowers or garden tractors? I don't think dh would miss them and I would get 2 bonuses, wood and a cleaner yard.


Don't know about Oldshep but I will trade for darn near anything My wife is never surprised anymore . I once had over 200 tons of scrap metal here had a knuckle boom loader stacking it near 20' high eep: Bought a sawmill once and didn't know one end of it from the other :hysterical:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I posted a dog bed on Craig list the bed is a favorite of dog breeders , but my dog just would not use it , I got 2 hits , the first sounded interested the second asked if we could trade and gave a list 

the trade was for 7 boxes of 9mm all Winchester , I was happy , he opened the fresh case of ammo and pulled out 7 boxes for me 

I had been asking 70 dollars for the dog bed I was very good with the deal 

but all that ammo went into a new 9mm to break it in on factory ammo already


----------



## MisterG (Jun 29, 2015)

Well if the IRS wanted a piece of the pie, to cover sales tax. I think I would be tempted to send them a pie, just to be a comedian.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

This all reminds me of a old family story about a fellow who traded stuff all the time. The father bought his son a team of horses in the spring to do farming. Everyone said he won't have a good halter left by fall. One night about 11pm a guy comes gets this relative out of bed and wants to trade horses. He goes and looks at the horse and decides to trade. Come morning he discovers the horse has only three legs. By fall he didn't have a good halter left.


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

UPDATE: I've had no serious inquiries for trade so far. I did have several more people try to pay cash which I turned down. Finally, yesterday a woman reached out and said she really needed the wood, I am the only person nearby willing to deliver, and would I please "just take my cash". I relented. Delivering the wood for cash this weekend.


----------



## MisterG (Jun 29, 2015)

I think you should have stood your ground. If they needed the wood that bad, they could have taKen the cash to the store and bought the equivalent worth of barter items on the list. They even could have asked what caliber ammo you prefer. 

You did what you could though. You can only lead the horse to water.


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

MisterG said:


> I think you should have stood your ground. If they needed the wood that bad, they could have taKen the cash to the store and bought the equivalent worth of barter items on the list. They even could have asked what caliber ammo you prefer.
> 
> You did what you could though. You can only lead the horse to water.


No worries, paper fiat will be exchanged for hard goods at the very first opportunity.


----------

